# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Symfony Framework >  Just wanted to say Hi!

## LoriG42978

Thank you for being our tutor on this theme. My spouse and i enjoyed the article a lot and most of all enjoyed the way you handled the areas I considered to be controversial. You are always quite kind to readers really like me and assist me in my everyday living. Thank you.Feel free to visit my homepage; https://roomsanaheim.com/

----------

